# Estarían disfrutando



## tortina1984

¡Hola a todos!
Sto traducendo un racconto dallo spagnolo all'italiano ed ho un problema con i tempi verbali di questa frase:
"_Seguramente los mayores, despreocupados, estarían disfrutando de su convite, y cada vez que acabaran con el contenido de una fuente los sirvientes acudirían para reponerla con toda diligencia_".
La mia traduzione è:
"_Sicuramente gli adulti, incuranti, stavano godendo del loro rinfresco, e ogni volta che avessero fatto fuori il contenuto di un vassoio i domestici sarebbero accorsi per sostituirlo in tutta fretta"._ 
Tuttavia non sono soddisfatta...¿Alguien puede ayudarme, por favor? 

 
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## 0scar

Quizás mejor _estarían disfrutando de su convite=starebbero godendo del suo invito/pranzo_


----------



## licinio

E' _acabaran_ o _acabarán_? In che tempo si situa l'azione?
Mi sembra passato, se no non sarebbe stato forse più normale _estarán disfrutando_?


----------



## 0scar

Es _acabaran/acabasen _, pretérito imperfecto


----------



## tortina1984

No, il verbo è proprio _acabaran _e le azioni sono contemporanee. In pratica c'è un bambino di fronte ad un tavolo pieno di dolci e sta meditando se iniziare a mangiarli tutti di nascosto. I genitori sono in salotto, assieme ad amici, e quindi non possono vederlo. Anche io non riesco a capire bene la concordanza dei tempi qui. Sicuramente è un discorso indiretto libero...Forse indica una congettura, una supposizione.


----------



## 0scar

_ estarían disfrutando =_condicional
_ y cada vez que acabaran/acabasen=_pretérito imperfecto
_ los sirvientes acudirían=_condicional

Mi intento
"_Sicuramente gli adulti, incuranti, starebbero godendo del loro pranzo, e ogni volta che fossero fatto fuori il contenuto di un vassoio i domestici sarebbero accorsi per sostituirlo in tutta fretta"._


----------



## BodasDeSangre

"_......__e ogni volta che avessero fatto fuori / avessero finito il contenuto di un vassoio, i domestici sarebbero accorsi per sostituirlo in tutta fretta"._


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Ci provo:

Senza dubbio i grandi, incuranti, se la stavano spassando al rinfresco, e ogni qualvolta avessero "spazzolato" il contenuto dei vassoi, gli inservienti si sarebbero (doverosamente) affrettati a rimpiazzarli.

___________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## tortina1984

Le vostre risposte sono state tutte molto interessanti, grazie! 
Credo che, mettendole tutte assieme, la versione migliore sia questa: "Sicuramente, gli adulti, incuranti, se la stavano spassando al loro rinfresco, e ogni qualvolta avessero finito il contenuto di un vassoio, i domestici sarebbero accorsi per sostituirlo in tutta fretta". 
Devo dire che l'aggiunta di "ogni qualvolta" da parte di _Nuevoestudiante_ è stata veramente illuminante! 

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## 0scar

Es un error _*stavano* [spassando] que _significa_ *estaban* y _este hilo es sobre _*estarían.*_
Hay que usar el condizionale presente, no el indicativo imperfetto.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Si no me equivoco cuando se trata de frases conjeturales la traducción puede ser atendible.
Ex.:
- En aquella época ella ya habría cumplido veintetrés años.
- A quel tempo lei forse aveva già compiuto i ventitré anni.

_________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## tortina1984

Ciao Oscar!
In linea teoria avresti ragione, ma non tutti gli usi del condizionale in spagnolo coincidono con quelli in italiano. Ho controllato sulla grammatica di Carrera Diaz, che è una grammatica contrastiva, è dice che se la frase indica una congettura nel passato, lo spagnolo usa il condizionale mentre l'italiano può usare o il congiuntivo o l'imperfetto.
Ad esempio: "_Yo pensaba que tú estarías enfadado conmigo_"
                 "_Pensavo che tu fossi arrabbiato/eri arrabbiato con me_"

 ¡La gramatica puede ser muy difícil! 
¡Hasta luego!


----------



## 0scar

Noto que dice _*può *usare, no dice *deve*_ _usare._

¡La traducción puede ser muy dificil! 

Saludos


----------



## tortina1984

Ese _può _significa que uno tiene que elegir entre las dos opciones, condicional o imperfecto de indicativo. En ese caso, no tiene sentido el condicional en italiano...Entonces, lo único que puedo hacer es usar el imperfecto!


----------



## 0scar

No me resigno a no entender cual es el problema.
¿No tienen sentido estas expresiones de Google que usan "*starebbero valutando*"?
Dicen *estarían evaluando*, que es exactamente lo mismo que _*estarían gozando*_ o genericamente cualquier otro *starebbero xxxando*/*estarian xxxando*



http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=%22starebbero+valutando%22&btnG=Search&lr=lang_en%7Clang_it%7Clang_es

Saludos


----------



## tortina1984

Quizá no me he explicado bien. Teoricamente no hay problemas con la expresión _starebbero godendo_ en lugar de _estarían gozando_. Es una de las traducciones más pertinentes. El problema aquí es de _consecutio temporum_ en la traducción italiana entre _estarían gozando_, _acabaran_ y _acudirían_. Simplemente en italiano esta frase no tiene sentido por lo que respecta los tiempos verbales: _"Sicuramente gli adulti, incuranti, starebbero godendo del loro pranzo, e ogni volta che fossero fatto fuori il contenuto di un vassoio i domestici sarebbero accorsi per sostituirlo in tutta fretta"._


----------



## 0scar

Ah, bueno, si el problema es el _consecutio temporum_ no tengo nada que decir.


----------

